# Bass flies?



## TO'Quinn (Apr 19, 2012)

Anyone got any suggestions on some flies to use for bass? I've been catching them on a deep sinking white minnow and a black Wooley bugger.


----------



## Joe. T. (Jun 7, 2008)

deep sinking white minnows or black wooly buggers:spineyes: these should work


----------



## bigfly55 (Apr 18, 2012)

Believe a piece cut from an old sock lashed to a hook could also work  (and has worked for dorado and tuna for me). Kidding of course, well the first part anyways. Those two along with a whole lot of other flies can be great at different times. Jack Ellis and Dave whitlock both wrote bass books. They may both be out of print for all I know, but am sure there are a few other books/videos out there.
I know that for me personally, if I gotta fish for bass, i'm using a big deer-hair diver. Like 6 - 9" or bigger, depending on location. There are few things like watchin a fly that big be sucked down a big bass' gullet. Tip for ya. Before you fish any deer hair flies, get some flexament and thinner, and coat the whole trimmed part of the head. Especially the "diving flair" part. You will be amazed at how many fish one of these flies that has been coated can catch before it gets too mucky. And don't worry about the smell. When they come up to eat these, they are not playing around.


----------



## Demeter (Apr 13, 2006)

My favorite flies for bass are clousers and bunny leaches w/ lead for deeper holes and without for shallow water.


----------



## TO'Quinn (Apr 19, 2012)

than yall for the suggestions i'll try them.


----------



## Meadowlark (Jul 19, 2008)

Clousers deep and poppers on top...on top most fun.


----------



## flankman (Apr 19, 2012)

always had good luck with Decievers in water to 5'


----------



## Shane (Apr 23, 2011)

Clousers, bunny leaches and woolly buggers or anything wild you can put together for a big streamer are good. But my favorite bass fly is a frog. Bass hit frogs HARD. I suspect they don't like to have them alive and kicking in their gut. Nothing better than a topwater smash.

This is my frog fly. Stiff mono "springs" make the legs kick when you strip it. Deadly.


----------



## Meadowlark (Jul 19, 2008)

Very, very nice frog fly. Excellent.


----------



## Shane (Apr 23, 2011)

Thanks, Meadowlark. I had an idea this morning for a similar version using foam instead of deer hair (much easier and faster to tie). I tied one up over lunch. The bead chain front legs, I'm hoping, will make sure the fly always floats right side up.


----------

